# Kein Sound mit neuem Kernel   (geloest)

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe mir gestern einen neuen Kernel gebacken.

Bis auf den Sound ist auch alles ok.

lsmod neuer Kernel :

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  168583  8 

af_packet              14207  0 

radeon                594913  0 

ttm                    33187  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         19298  1 radeon

drm                   119158  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

agpgart                18356  2 ttm,drm

fb                     23193  2 radeon,drm_kms_helper

fbdev                    449  1 fb

i2c_algo_bit            3333  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             2581  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               1705  1 radeon

cfbfillrect             2381  1 radeon

snd_cmipci             20141  0 

snd_opl3_lib            5813  1 snd_cmipci

snd_hwdep               3874  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         3735  1 snd_cmipci

snd_pcsp                5106  0 

snd_rawmidi            12132  1 snd_mpu401_uart

ehci_hcd               25437  0 

snd_pcm                40019  2 snd_cmipci,snd_pcsp

uhci_hcd               14830  0 

snd_seq_device          3689  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              11583  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

ohci_hcd               15439  0 

ide_cd_mod             20549  0 

usbcore                83225  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd

snd                    32666  9 snd_cmipci,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_pcsp,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

rtc_cmos                6181  0 

cdrom                  25241  1 ide_cd_mod

floppy                 40022  0 

rtc_core                6262  1 rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 1191  1 rtc_core

button                  3573  0 

snd_page_alloc          4811  1 snd_pcm

ne2k_pci                5022  0 

8390                    5077  1 ne2k_pci

soundcore               3202  1 snd

lsmod alter Kernel (mit Sound) : 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_cmipci             24562  2 

snd_opl3_lib            6932  1 snd_cmipci

snd_hwdep               4360  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         4500  1 snd_cmipci

ne2k_pci                5801  0 

ohci_hcd               28600  0 

uhci_hcd               24346  0 

ehci_hcd               38780  0 

psmouse                35875  0 

8390                    6422  1 ne2k_pci

via686a                 9701  0 

hwmon                   1298  1 via686a

snd_pcm                54461  2 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            14811  1 snd_mpu401_uart

usbcore               126653  4 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

snd_timer              14130  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd_seq_device          4561  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

via_agp                 4878  1 

pcspkr                  1302  0 

ide_cd_mod             21271  0 

snd_page_alloc          5817  1 snd_pcm

snd                    41249  10 snd_cmipci,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

evdev                   5920  0 

agpgart                24508  1 via_agp

soundcore               4663  1 snd

cdrom                  27570  1 ide_cd_mod

lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:10.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:10.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:10.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal.Last edited by Sindbad on Sat May 21, 2011 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Alten kernel booten, dort ein

```
lspci -k
```

und schauen, welches Modul dein Audio Controller verwendet.

Neuen Kernel booten, selbes Spiel.

BTW.: Wie hast du den neuen kernel konfiguriert? Schon brav vorher die .config aus den alten sourcen kopiert und make oldconfig laufen lassen? Von 0 anfangen ist immer etwas stolpriger;)

----------

## Sindbad

Ich habe von 0 angefangen, ihn von  Hand konfiguriert.

USB SATA IDE Festplatten IDE-cdrom ext2 ext3 xfe Maus Tastatur Bildschirm und Youtube-Videos habe ich erfolgreich ausprobiert, aber der Sound streikt.

lspci-k alter Kernel:  

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via                                                                                          # Unterschied hier v. Ausgabe neuer Kernel

   Kernel modules: via-agp                                                                                                     # hier auch

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

   Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

   Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

   Kernel modules: via686a

00:10.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation Hama USB 2.0 CardBus

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation Hama USB 2.0 CardBus

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Device 1838:1074

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

   Kernel driver in use: ne2k-pci

   Kernel modules: ne2k-pci

00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Chaintech Computer Co. Ltd Device 7549

   Kernel driver in use: C-Media PCI

   Kernel modules: snd-cmipci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c27

```

lspci -k neuer Kernel 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

   Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

   Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:10.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation Hama USB 2.0 CardBus

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation Hama USB 2.0 CardBus

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Device 1838:1074

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

   Kernel driver in use: ne2k-pci

   Kernel modules: ne2k-pci

00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Chaintech Computer Co. Ltd Device 7549

   Kernel driver in use: C-Media PCI

   Kernel modules: snd-cmipci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c27

```

----------

## Sindbad

Habe eben einen jungfraeulichen Kernel konfiguriert und installiert, wobei ich das config-file vom alten grade abgeschrieben habe.

Damit ging es, ich habe auch insgesamt deutlich mehr module.

Was eigenartig war:  

Der Kernel, mit dem ich Probleme hatte, kam auch aus frisch installierten sources.

Aber das Problem ist nun geloest.

Danke.

----------

